# coldsteel sjambok



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

42" sjambox,in my opinion a very capable non lethal weapon,if swung correctly can cut clothes off a person,the butt end is solid and can smash thru a water melon in a half powered strike


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah my girlfriend beat me with that all the time so that's what it's called


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> yeah my girlfriend beat me with that all the time so that's what it's called


lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like these as they do not generally kill though that doesn't explain like me who are impervious to pain?

Ok I'm kidding.I cried when I seen it


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

subliminal message for Marcus!

send the black thorn walking stick to sniper...that is all


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have the longer version 54 inches I think. I used it one time to remove a copperhead from my path. The snake and I both lived.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

orcrender said:


> I have the longer version 54 inches I think. I used it one time to remove a copperhead from my path. The snake and I both lived.


ive read alot about them being used for that mate


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have never seen one before,.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are wicked, they used to be made out of hippo hide, can split skin very easily....I'm glad my Mom never saw one she was bad enough with a switch..


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

I have something like thins but shorter and made in 100% from steel


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 42". Had it for years. I use it for herding cattle. Lasts much longer then an electric prod.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheap too only £10 here I may get one also,soon I'll have more sticks than swan Vesta


----------

